# species: Cattleya and



## Pete (Oct 25, 2010)

here, a first blooming _Cattleya guttata_. this is an easy growing species for me and is the result of a selfing of a "light colored form"











here, _Cattleya aclandiae_, this one blooms all the time for me and is a great grower/breeder as well. sometimes it even holds three flowers..









here, a *very* happy _Laelia jongheana_


----------



## John M (Oct 25, 2010)

There are no flowers on that jongheana. It's defective. Get rid of it. You may send it to me for proper disposal. You're welcome!

Drool....er...um...I mean, Yuck!


----------



## Pete (Oct 25, 2010)

ill be sure to take a picture when all 9 of the new growths throw 2 flowers each!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice flowers!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 25, 2010)

You have a good one there Pete. And I thought mine was doing well with three new growths. Maybe next flowering cycle.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 25, 2010)

WOW! Great growing and blooming...


----------



## hardy (Oct 25, 2010)

Pete said:


> here, a *very* happy _Laelia jongheana_
> .....



WOW!!!


----------



## etex (Oct 25, 2010)

WOW!! The blooms are gorgeous!
That Laelia is really happy- it looks like all the dormant eyes burst into growth at the same time!! Great growing!


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 25, 2010)

Please, help me wih jongheana. I have lost three plants, so far. orking on my fourth, which I am growing in clay and sphag. Seems to be holding on, so far. Any suggestions??


----------



## tenman (Oct 25, 2010)

What kind of mix is the jongheana growing in?


----------



## Pete (Oct 25, 2010)

brian-keep in a coarse, well draining media.. i use 2:1 large fir bark and perlite. water and feed A LOT when in active growth, then reduce watering drastically when active growth stops. always let dry out entirely between waterings and careful not to overpot..


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 25, 2010)

It is a very small seedling that is currently in a 1 inch clay pot and sphag.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweet look'in cats Pete


----------



## Pete (Oct 26, 2010)

1" pot! that sounds very small. just be careful with the sphagnum that you dont overwater.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pete said:


> 1" pot! that sounds very small. just be careful with the sphagnum that you dont overwater.



I won't use sphagnum if your conditions don't allow it to dry very quickly over 2-3 days!

Paphman910


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW!! That jongheana will give a great show soon!! 

Interesting your fantastic C. aclandiae growing in a pot!! I have never tried this species (even though I love it!), because everywhere I read about it or ask people who grows it, it's always stated it must be grown mounted, as it totally dislike being in a pot! (in the past I have been growing indoor, and mounted plants were not the best option!)... Can you comment a bit on how exactly you grow this species? It obviously like a lot the treatment you give to it!!


----------



## Pete (Oct 26, 2010)

Ramon, it is indeed growing in a pot, however it started as a very oversized pot and ive never had any media in it at all. just a plant in a big empty pot. it gets bright light, warm temperatures and 13-2-13 @ 80 p.p.m. N at every watering, probly like every 2 days.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 27, 2010)

Pete said:


> Ramon, it is indeed growing in a pot, however it started as a very oversized pot and ive never had any media in it at all. just a plant in a big empty pot. it gets bright light, warm temperatures and 13-2-13 @ 80 p.p.m. N at every watering, probly like every 2 days.



Thanks, Pete! that makes sense for me now


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 27, 2010)

nice flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2010)

Great spots & roots!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 28, 2010)

Lovely bifoliates Pete! Man you got the growing conditions over there...makes a man want to move to warmer climes. Nice Ang. magdalenae as well!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2010)

Esp. this light colored aclandiae is an absolute beauty!!!! :drool: !! How does Tom know about that magd.?  ! Jean


----------

